# The "big bad" ceiling fans!



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Okay guys --this is one that's a stumper. Brandy's been allowed on our bed to watch TV at night practically since we got her at 7 weeks old. Two nights ago, she apparently noticed the ceiling fan over the bed for the first time. 

Imagine a cartoon animal whose eyes get huge and pop out, and their fur stands on end as they jump back. That was Brandy. Only she tried to jump on our shoulders, the night stands, the head board, anywhere to get away from the big, bad scary ceiling fan. She shook and panted for an hour, and clung to us as if life itself was on the line. 

Then last night, she glanced up at the living room ceiling and (horrors!) ANOTHER ceiling fan was out to get her. No, neither one was turned on. She high tailed it out of the room so fast she looked like one red streak. (That agility training really pays off when you need to get away.) 

Later, she refused to join us in bed, glancing up at the ceiling fan frequently and cowering at the farthest corner of the room behind her kennel. 

We're stumped. She's never had a "run in" with a ceiling fixture. Could our decorating taste really be that bad? 

Any ideas for convincing her that ceiling fans are our friends?


----------



## lvngold (Jun 1, 2005)

Robin,

That is not funny but I am ROFL at the sight you described. I wonder what in the world gets into these guys. I can't believe she just noticed the fan for the first time. Try to get her on the bed for cuddles and lots of treats with the fan off and then cut it on and see if she still reacts. 

Let me know how it goes.

Julie


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Are the fans normally running? They have a completely different look when off.Have you turned them on and then brought Brandy in to get her reaction? Otherwise I'd have to agree with Julie,:roflmao: :roflmao: it must of been something to see.
Shane


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah, we cracked up too! She's such a gentle soul and so darned innocent. 

We've showed her the fans both running and off. Doesn't seem to make a difference. Guess we'll just have to lure her into bed and cuddle her tightly. Gosh, that's such a sacrifice!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Just be careful you don't reward the scared behaviour or you could have even more of a problem. 

I'm with everyone else on this I ROFLMAO!!! The visual was priceless.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

I have nothing productive to add, but this is hilarious. The sentence "She's never had a "run in" with a ceiling fixture." should be nomintaed for some sort of award


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Brave soul that she is, she apparently decided no ceiling fan would get the best of her! Last night she jumped on the bed, gave a nervous look at the fan and growled, and settled in on my lap.


----------



## lvngold (Jun 1, 2005)

Robin, 

That is so funny. You started my morning off right. Thanks for sharing.

Julie


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

That is really funny! Thanks for the laughs


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

The poor dog is scared to death and everyone is laughing... hmmm... well Brandy's Mom how about this....

Brandy is not really bothered by the ceiling fan, but rather by the creepy, old guy that's living up in your attic, sneaking around and spies on you through the little, tiny peep-hole hidden just behind the fans in your bedroom and living room... 

Bet I've got you looking at that ceiling fan again, huh?... see how Brandy feels?



(You really do know how to tell a funny story though...)


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Yikes! There's a creepy old guy living in our attic!? I wonder if he likes our choice in TV shows?


----------



## Cassey (Sep 9, 2005)

Well I got a good laugh out of that one!!!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh monomer,it's just another one of those reality shows,Brandy just dosn't like the camera crew!  
Shane


----------

